# Moody Girl..



## Jigsaw (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi! I have a ten month old female heggie. I've had her two of those months. Me and my partner both bond with her at the same time. We play with her and let her cuddle with us for a good chunk of the evening. She'll sleep in his hoody or in my bathrobe happy as anything.

I've been away for a few days. I cuddled her loads on Friday and came back later today. My other half has still been bonding and cuddling with her. I got her out today for some cuddles and she's currently sat next to me on the sofa in a tight ball. She's never done this before.

She'll be a little huffy when you first wake her and if you pick her up but she's normally very hyper and loves running around the livingroom and climbing up our arms and what not but she's very sulky.

Is she mad at me cus I left her a few days? can a heggie feel that way? or do I have to get her used to me again? Thanks all.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

She probably just needs time to remember you and get used to you again. Keep up with the cuddles and she should be back to normal in a day or two.


----------



## Jigsaw (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah she seemed ok after the cuddles. She's a funny one. I'm hoping heggies don't forget people that easy ha.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Next time, try leaving a you-scented thing to remind her of your smell while you're gone. I wear a bandana for a few days (stuffed in my pocket, tied in my hair, whatever) then gift it to my tiny friend when I'm going away on short trip.


----------



## Jigsaw (Feb 10, 2014)

That's a great idea. I was thinking of doing that with something, that's great thanks : D


----------

